

What are the Google IO must watch sessions? - pdelgallego


======
travisglines
This talk on an intro to WebGL and how to optomize it is awesome:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfQ8rKGTVlg>

Also I found this talk on developing an HTML5 game interesting:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEocRtn_j9s&feature=relmf...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEocRtn_j9s&feature=relmfu)

Mostly because its eerily similar to a simple game I made years ago in flash:

[http://www.travisglines.com/resume/planetdefender/PlanetDefe...](http://www.travisglines.com/resume/planetdefender/PlanetDefender.html)

